# Mathews LX vs. Mathews bows today.



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

I bought a Mathews LX to back up my 08 Dream Season. Well I shoot the LX much better than the DS. Don't get me wrong the DS shoots great and I would not hesitate to shoot a deer with it but i am getting tighter groups with the LX.

I may sell the Dream Season and get another LX or a new Mathews. Which Mathews bow of today would shoot as nice as the LX.

Thanks


----------



## Deer3083 (Jul 6, 2009)

Tug08 said:


> I bought a Mathews LX to back up my 08 Dream Season. Well I shoot the LX much better than the DS. Don't get me wrong the DS shoots great and I would not hesitate to shoot a deer with it but i am getting tighter groups with the LX.
> 
> I may sell the Dream Season and get another LX or a new Mathews. Which Mathews bow of today would shoot as nice as the LX.
> 
> Thanks


The lx has always been a shooter and the bow that comes close to it in performance I would say is either the dren or prestige.


----------



## trx125 (Sep 10, 2008)

Switchback is an LX just faster and smoother. The drenalin is the Switchback just faster and lighter not quite as smooth.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

The LX has a little longer ata than the dream season or the switchback..you might just shoot longer ata bows better.. I know many that do..


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

I have had every Mathews bow since the LX and I have never shot any of them as well as the LX. If they still made them new I would not mind at all having one myself, which is why I love my Katera XL as it has nearly the same specs as the LX.

I would say that the Drenalin would be your best bet, but I doubt you shoot it better than the LX. It will be faster though.


----------



## lasse5214 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have been shooting the LX and the Drenalin LD for a time.
I liked the LX better than the Drenalin.
But as an target bow i would still prefer the regular Apex.
Weights a ton but holds well.
Should i buy an Mathews bow now it would have been the Ovation,
Yes i know it,s not a speed bow.

Thanks


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2004)

I liked my LX and it was a good all around bow. Even thought it was from 2003 it was way ahead of its time. With a good set of strings and a string suppressor the bow is a good as just about anything around, it just doesn't have the speed these new bows have. But I have to say the LX was a great hunting bow perfect blend of speed and accuracy.I cannot really comment on the later model Mathews hunting bows, I did not really give them a try. I think they just cut out materials to save money.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Tug08 said:


> I bought a Mathews LX to back up my 08 Dream Season. Well I shoot the LX much better than the DS. Don't get me wrong the DS shoots great and I would not hesitate to shoot a deer with it but i am getting tighter groups with the LX.
> 
> I may sell the Dream Season and get another LX or a new Mathews. Which Mathews bow of today would shoot as nice as the LX.
> 
> Thanks


Reezen/Drenalin/DrenLD for todays bows...
Let me know on the LX...


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

s2 or the drenalin. DLD has wicked accuracy.


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 14, 2004)

i still have mine. cant justify getting rid of it. I am shooting 284fps at 69lbs 29" draw and 365 grain arrow.. I know there are faster bows, but the LX is not the slowest either.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

THE LX...AHHHHHHH.

I have shot MANY bows since my first in 2003, which was a LX. After "upgrading" every year and every manufacturer inbetween I am now back to the LX. I own 3 now. Think its turned into an obession. 

I'll forever have a LX in my collection!


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

speedgoat said:


> i still have mine. cant justify getting rid of it. I am shooting 284fps at 69lbs 29" draw and 365 grain arrow.. I know there are faster bows, but the LX is not the slowest either.


dude! Im gettin 291 with 55# and 27" and a 350 gr arrow. with my Monster! Sorry just sayin


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I've had about 5 LX's. Definately on of my favorite bows of all time.

I would be happy if that was the only bow I ever owned in the future.

I like my Switchback just about as good or about the same actually.

I want to try a S2 next. I'm not a fan of the slimb limbs even though they shot good for me, they twist too much for my liking.


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

joffutt1 said:


> dude! Im gettin 291 with 55# and 27" and a 350 gr arrow. with my Monster! Sorry just sayin


Not starting something but the argument for shooting less poundage on these monsters and omens to get the same speed as 70 lbs is lost on me if 55 feels like 70 on a slower bow or what have you gained a short brace height bow you have to turn down to make it a comfortable drawing bow. Why not shoot higher poundage smooth bows with more forgiveness just sayin.:smile: p.s the lx is the only Mathews bow I've ever considered owning.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

The LX is simply a shooter. Chugga owned one for a while, and it was without a doubt one of the nicest bows being sold at that time. Now...I would say you'd be better off with the Drenalin LD.


----------



## ArcheryBowx (Mar 2, 2003)

yeah the lx is a great bow ! Give the 09 reezen a try,,,,,,,,the guys r shooting awesome groups in no time ! (the setup aint too bad either:wink


----------



## screen_abq (Aug 20, 2003)

*Lx*

Is there any other bow that is smoother than the LX?? I haven't pull one back that is?? I've killed plenty of elk with this bow. 2 at 70 yards. complete pass thru. 27" draw length..


----------



## 1DX (Aug 11, 2005)

As far as i am concerned the Lx is the best bow Mathews will have .I,ve had mine for five years before a switch over to Hoyt .It was one of the smoothest bow next to my Katera XL .As with the newer bows that Mathews has come out with .I just as soon get a PSE


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

If the LX came in a 31" draw I would still be shooting it. Passed it on to my brother and he still kills with it every year, great bow.


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

I had 2 lx 's and they shot lights out the best i've ever had,smooth fast quiet,got the xt and sold the lx's.....long story short ,tried all kinds of new bows,got me a lx coming off here as we speak:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info.

I think I will watch on here and buy me another LX


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm not selling mine, makes a good target bow. Accurate out to 100 yds.


----------



## Arkapig (May 4, 2009)

buck knife said:


> I had 2 lx 's and they shot lights out the best i've ever had,smooth fast quiet,got the xt and sold the lx's.....long story short ,tried all kinds of new bows,got me a lx coming off here as we speak:darkbeer::darkbeer:


I bet I know where the LX is coming from


----------



## tapate50 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ive got an LX id be willing to move. 27" 64lb draw.

Smooth shooting bow... even smoother than most of the newer ones.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Deer3083 said:


> The lx has always been a shooter and the bow that comes close to it in performance I would say is either the dren or prestige.


I had an LX. Mine never came close to it's speed ratings. I would have to
call it an under achiever. I guess that's why they didn't make it very long.


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

Arkapigdiesel said:


> I bet I know where the LX is coming from


Yessir!I can't wait to set it up and let my bud shoot the xt this deer season!


----------



## socalhuntr (Feb 4, 2007)

i have an LX and loved it. i bought a DLD and was shooting allot better with my LX to the point that i thought i made a big mistake. i finally had to put the LX away and just concentrate on my LD. after getting it tuned up, sighted in, and allot of arrows through it, i have to say this is my "go to bow". i tried my LX the other day and it just doesn't compare. it is allot noisier and slower. it will be up for sale in a short while.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

*Lx*

I have an LX, 27 1/2-28 in, 60-70 LBS I'd be willing to let go of. I would prefer something 50-60 LBS. It shoots good, just want something lighter.


----------



## Edwardo (Dec 30, 2008)

*Lx*

I have 5 LX'S now they are the best bow ive ever had in my hand as far as accurate and plenty of speed to boot..I also have both dren's reg an LD..They are great but when nov. rolls around I got one of my LX'S IN HAND!!....:wink:


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

i would say shoot the switcback xt first it really is a awesome bow


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Lx*

I sold my Dream Season and bought a second LX could not be happier


----------



## Deer3083 (Jul 6, 2009)

highwaynorth said:


> I had an LX. Mine never came close to it's speed ratings. I would have to
> call it an under achiever. I guess that's why they didn't make it very long.


I dont know what to tell ya. I havent seen one that didnt make ibo.


----------



## mfrymire (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mathews LX*

I love my LX. I honestly have not shot many of the recent Mathews bows so I can't really answer your question. I will say though that I have read many reviews and posts on the LX and all have been very positive. For the price of a used LX right now the bow is really hard to beat.


----------



## Pheasent Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

*lx*

There is more to archery then just speed.If you want to go fast find your self a HEMI.I to love the LX what a hunter.


----------



## rustown (Dec 13, 2008)

I know this sounds crazy, but I had a Legacy, LX, and a Switchback (in that order) and my least favorite was the LX. I loved the other two...different strokes, I guess.


----------



## socalhuntr (Feb 4, 2007)

i have an LX for a back up also. it is a sweet bow but i got a DLD and it is allot nicer. It is much quieter , smoother and faster than the LX.


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm happy to see that I'm not the only one that feels this way. I've shoot everything new each year and keep sticking with the LX. Some are faster, some "may" be as smooth but none put the package together better. 

Since I dropped to 60# this year I picked up an Elite. It's a great bow and is almost as smooth. As for the Mathews line, I'll stay with the LX until I shoot one I like better.


----------



## BigEves34 (May 9, 2007)

I have 3 Dren LD's and 2 LX bows... and they're probably my favorite bows to shoot. I'd have to give the slight edge to the DLD, because is just more "refined"... it seems to be a little smoother, little faster, little lighter, and a little more shock-free than the LX -- but its a VERY close call. 

I personally believe that if the DLD had a drawstop, it would be considered the greatest bow that Mathews has EVER made...:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

The LX is a sweet shooter. I have on since new, and it is my backup for my Legacy. It shoot great, but I thing the bow is cursed. 

It was my dad's, he was killed shortly after he bought it. My mom gave it to me, it had like 50-75 shots out of it. 

Every time I take it hunting weird stuff happens. A miss, a bad shot, and it was a chip shot. Half falling out of stand, etc...

I take a couple of times a year, and shoot it regularly.

As far as new Mathews, Reezen, Hyperlite, I don't thing you can make a bad choice. Look at them and shoot. Get what feels good to you not the people on AT or your buddies.

R


----------



## Edwardo (Dec 30, 2008)

I have 5 LX's enough said...PS. I got a Z7 also..good bow..BUT!


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

I loved my LX. I gave it to my son and I have since switched to PSE. Not sure if you would consider switching brands, but the Vendetta XL is one fine bow. The reason I got the Vendetta was because of the specs that were so similar to the LX. If you want to stay with Mathews, try the Drenalin. Very nice bow.


----------



## leftyhunter (Mar 6, 2005)

If anybody is interested ina RH LX 60 lbs let me know. I purchased a new LX when they came out for my 75 year old dad for a trip for elk in MT. He shot it very very lightly and has not used it at least in 4 years. It has been sitting in a case in his house. It has a nice sight and I think drip away rest and quiver, etc. If anybody is interested, I can take photos of it on Turkey day and email them to who ever is interested.


----------



## screen_abq (Aug 20, 2003)

what is the price


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I didnt like my lx I bought it to replace my MQ1 which was a fantastic bow so I shot it till the switchback came out now thats a bow! I just started shooting a EVO I like it a lot.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Old thread ... Wonder if the OP is still shooting it?

Good bow for many .. Hated mine


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

why bring up such an old tread? seriously


----------



## hannesbxx (Jan 28, 2009)

I've had me Mathews LX for a few of years now and during that time tried had a few other bows (Hoyt, Bowtech/Diamond, PSE). Somehow I keep coming back to the LX, it is a sweet shooting bow and I must say it must be one of Mathews' best bows.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Love my LX!!...It was my first Mathews and it took 3 shots at the shop to know I was walking out with it. I stacked the first 2 arrows and then got my first Robin Hood with the 3rd, all at 30 yards. I will always have one in my stable!


----------



## hannesbxx (Jan 28, 2009)

The LX is one of Mathews best shooting and nicest looking bows ever. Their new bows might shoot well but they look terrible.


----------



## Kodiak_96 (Dec 8, 2021)

Tug08 said:


> I bought a Mathews LX to back up my 08 Dream Season. Well I shoot the LX much better than the DS. Don't get me wrong the DS shoots great and I would not hesitate to shoot a deer with it but i am getting tighter groups with the LX.
> 
> I may sell the Dream Season and get another LX or a new Mathews. Which Mathews bow of today would shoot as nice as the LX.
> 
> Thanks





Tug08 said:


> I bought a Mathews LX to back up my 08 Dream Season. Well I shoot the LX much better than the DS. Don't get me wrong the DS shoots great and I would not hesitate to shoot a deer with it but i am getting tighter groups with the LX.
> 
> I may sell the Dream Season and get another LX or a new Mathews. Which Mathews bow of today would shoot as nice as the LX.
> 
> Thanks


I just bought a Mathews LX from a buddy of mine and I can't find any information on it was wondering if I got a good deal on it I paid $250 for it came with a


Tug08 said:


> I bought a Mathews LX to back up my 08 Dream Season. Well I shoot the LX much better than the DS. Don't get me wrong the DS shoots great and I would not hesitate to shoot a deer with it but i am getting tighter groups with the LX.
> 
> I may sell the Dream Season and get another LX or a new Mathews. Which Mathews bow of today would shoot as nice as the LX.
> 
> Thanks


Hello I just bought a Mathews LX from a buddy of mine and I am looking for some info on it as I'm not familiar with Mathews bows and I can't seem to find any information online for it I was wondering if I got a good deal on it I paid $250 for it


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2004)

Kodiak_96 said:


> I just bought a Mathews LX from a buddy of mine and I can't find any information on it was wondering if I got a good deal on it I paid $250 for it came with a
> 
> Hello I just bought a Mathews LX from a buddy of mine and I am looking for some info on it as I'm not familiar with Mathews bows and I can't seem to find any information online for it I was wondering if I got a good deal on it I paid $250 for it


Mathews LX is a great bow. Finding draw modules is a problem. The LX was a good hunting and 3D bow. My brother-in-law has mine and still uses it for hunting. Mathews builds a good quality bow and they work with no problem.


----------

